# Go-To Veggie



## debodun (Apr 15, 2021)

Do you have a go-to vegetable? If so, what is it?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

Broccoli...or Sugar snap peas


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2021)

Mostly low carb vegetables like broccoli, cabbage, mushrooms, cauliflower.

If I could only pick one it would probably be cabbage.

I also keep carrots, celery, and onions on hand.

This time of year it's asparagus, asparagus, asparagus.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

Kale lately.  I use it as a salad base.  It lasts a long time in the fridge too.  I like many other veggies too.


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2021)

Carrots.  They’re still passable in the winter, delicious when fresh in the summer.  

A cucumber salad is my green for the winter.

It’s still a long time until we’ll be getting fresh, local veggies.  It freezes at night.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Spinach also, I add it to soups and anything that has a sauce or gravy..... and I use a lot of Brussel Sprouts too , as well as mushrooms and red onions...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

Too many to list.  I was raised eating a lot of vegetables.  I favor peas, baby spinach, carrots, brussels sprouts, cauliflower, etc.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 15, 2021)

Brussels Sprouts.  People love 'em or hate 'em.  I am a lover.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Carrots.  Any way.  Even keeping cans of carrots, are fine for non-perishable back-ups.


----------



## Chet (Apr 15, 2021)

Sweet corn.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2021)

Baby carrots, sugar snap peas and sliced English cucumber, raw for a side with sandwich at lunch.

green beans or asparagus for supper side


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2021)

*Broccoli and brussel sprouts, onions and corn.*


----------



## MrPants (Apr 15, 2021)

Peas, mushrooms, cauliflower, yellow beans, and carrots would be my go to fresh veggies. Canned brown beans are also a favourite! Unfortunately where I live fresh veggies are a rarity so it's mostly canned stuff


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2021)

Broccoli, corn, asparagus.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Is lettuce considered a veggie?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 15, 2021)

I would say so, @MarciKS


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2021)

Beets are another of my favourites.

There aren’t too many veggies that I don’t like.  The ones for Asian meals look great, I just never know quite how to use them. 

Whatever we have for dinner, I always serve two veggies.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 16, 2021)

I like most vegetables and we eat a wide variety, but I would say the "go to" might be broccoli.  In season, it's whatever is coming from the garden at the moment.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2021)

Peas at the top of my list and everything else, minus okra..


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

In no particular order - spinach, Brussels sprouts, broccoli.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2021)

Lately I've been eating a mix of broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. Add some green peppers and onions and it's pretty good with chicken and rice.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 17, 2021)

Baby lettuce/spinach mix, broccoli.   Like most all others.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 17, 2021)

We  eat a variety of vegetables but the one that the whole family loves is Broccoli. 
My only problem in cooking any vegetable is that we love them cooked or steamed until only tender crisp. The hubby likes then next to mush. I generally have to take ours out and leave his in until it resembles baby food. I guess he was brought up that way.
Years ago I think people did cook their veggies to death. 
Such a shame all the vitamins went down the drain.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2021)

I love all of the ones I've ever tried. Especially green ones


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 17, 2021)

Tomatoes, cucumbers, and radishes.

Ruth n Jersey, right you are about people over-cooking vegetables.

Whenever I make the likes of stir-fry's, chow-miens, and other veggie dishes, into the pot the veggies go, a few quick turns, and the dish is served.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 17, 2021)

jujube said:


> Broccoli, corn, asparagus.


You'd stop having asparagus in a hurry if you lived in the Arctic!


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2021)

MrPants said:


> You'd stop having asparagus in a hurry if you lived in the Arctic!
> View attachment 160347


If I lived in the arctic, it wouldn't matter about asparagus because I'd be dead.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2021)

I hardly ever boil veggies anymore. I eat many raw and the ones I do eat I cook or steam in the microwave.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2021)

MrPants said:


> You'd stop having asparagus in a hurry if you lived in the Arctic!
> View attachment 160347


I wonder if they sell _loosies_ like some of the corner stores and neighborhood bars do with cigarettes.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wonder if they sell _loosies_ like some of the corner stores and neighborhood bars do with cigarettes.


I've only seen them sold in bunches here in the grocery stores. Not sure who buys it - not me, that's for sure. There's a lot of stuff I don't buy at the grocery store. Food poverty is a huge deal in the Arctic. Many things are unaffordable for most a lot of folk.

I'm a little surprise I don't have scurvy because I rarely eat fresh fruit. Too pricey!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd go for Kale.  It's widely available in supermarkets, but it has usually been massacred and not fit for human consumption.
It's  usually sold chopped up  without the centre stock being removed and so is virtually unusable for most dishes.


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2021)

Kale make good soup. I make mine with sliced turkey kielbasa and white cannellini beans instead of the traditional Portuguese sausage and kidney beans.


----------



## OneHalf (Apr 19, 2021)

brussel sprouts when it's cool enough to roast veggies

salad in hot weather


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'd go for Kale.  It's widely available in supermarkets, but it has usually been massacred and not fit for human consumption.
> It's  usually sold chopped up  without the centre stock being removed and so is virtually unusable for most dishes.


I use it all the time and it's cut up--I find it good for many dishes.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 20, 2021)

What variety of kale are you using?  I suspect that we have different  varieties here in the UK, and I'm afraid that UK supermarkets are not great at presenting fresh veges.  Sometimes farmer's markets sell vegetables whole and not hacked to bits. We grow a dwarf curly kale and you really have to remove the tough centre stem on each leaf.  Other varieties like Cavolo Nero and black strap have a much finer leaf.


----------



## Remy (Apr 23, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Brussels Sprouts.  People love 'em or hate 'em.  I am a lover.


My favorite veggie. No joke.

My go to is probably broccoli


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Do you have a go-to vegetable? If so, what is it?


Thank you for not referring the them as "veggies". That idiotic habit of calling things "...ies" drives me crazy. I detest fad followers who cannot think for themselves. (Sorry. In a bad mood today)

So, mine is raw broccoli. Maybe lightly steamed. And spinach.  Mmmmmmm, love a good spinach salad.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 23, 2021)

I also am crazy about asparagus.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I also am crazy about asparagus.


Grilled asparagus is a real treat.


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2021)

My mom used to make asparagus toast. Put cooked spears on slices of toast. Place slices of your favorite cheese over that. Sprinkle with paprika. Grill until cheese melts. Serve warm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2021)




----------

